# FaceTime sur Mac Mini : Quelle WebCam ?



## Karamazow (22 Octobre 2010)

Hello,

Je suis équipé d'un Mac Mini '09 sur lequel j'ai installé FaceTime. Je n'ai pas d'écran ACD avec une iSight, et avant de m'équiper d'une WebCam externe, je voulais savoir si il y avait des restrictions de compatibilité quelconques, ou si les webcams compatibles Apple (ie. qui fonctionnaient avec iChat) sont toujours OK pour FaceTime.

Je pense prendre soit l'iSight externe d'Apple (occasion sur ebay), soit une bonne webcam comme la logitech QuickCam Vision Pro.

Quels sont les retours d'expériences de ceux qui sont déjà équipés de webcam autres que la iSight intégrée aux iMacs et autres portables Apple Intels ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Madalvée (22 Octobre 2010)

J'ai l'iSight et elle est très en retrait niveau qualité sur ce que fait aujourd'hui Apple.


----------



## Karamazow (22 Octobre 2010)

Madalvée a dit:


> J'ai l'iSight et elle est très en retrait niveau qualité sur ce que fait aujourd'hui Apple.



Salut, tu parles de l'iSight externe (avec connectique FireWire) ?

Dans ce cas, si tu trouves que la qualité n'est pas top, alors je m'orienterai vers la webcam logitech prévue pour les macintosh.

En effet, l'iSight externe se trouve d'occasion, mais déjà que c'est pas facile d'en trouver une avec tous les accessoires de fixation, en plus son prix d'occasion est identique au prix neuf de la logitech (qui offre une bien meilleure résolution elle).

Par contre le test de MacGé sur la Logitech montre que le pied de fixation n'est pas tip top adapté au maintien sur un écran externe LCD. Moi j'ai un ACD 30", et j'espère que ça ira !

Merci en tout cas pour ton avis !


----------



## kikfaf (27 Octobre 2010)

J'ai essayé avec une logitech banale chez mon frère(MX-518 ou un nom comme ca), je lance Facetime et ca marche nickel.

Pas besoin de drivers, d'ailleurs, quand on le plug, rien ne s'affiche à l'écran et on a l'impression que l'on va passer une mauvaise soirée à essayer différents drivers. Nada, ca marche tout seul.

J'en ai vu une à la Fnac à 19 Euros, je teste et je vous en fait part.

Cordialement

Kikfaf


----------



## Jedge (27 Octobre 2010)

Macway a des modèles sympa aussi au cas ou


----------



## Karamazow (28 Octobre 2010)

Merci Jedge pour ton info, est ce que tu aurais des modèles particuliers à me recommander ?

Merci Kikfaf pour ton retour d'expérience sur la logitech ! Donc, cela signifie que d'autres webcam Logitech (autres que la QuickCam Vision Pro) sont compatibles en natif sur FaceTime !

Si vous allez tester une webcam de la FNAC (qui plus est à seulement 19), alors je vais attendre votre retour pour me décider !

Est ce que vous pourriez faire une ou 2 impressions d'écran de l'image rendue pour que je puisse me rendre compte ?


Merci en tout cas pour vos avis !


----------



## kikfaf (3 Novembre 2010)

La webcam acheté a la FNAC a 19 Euros marche nickel, euh, je l'ai acheté 15 euros chez Boulanger car c'était un modèle d'exposition. Je ne veux pas m'avancer mais les deux webcam s logitech fonctionnent donc normalement, toutes les logitech devraient fonctionner car ce d out être la même couche logicielle concernant la reconnaissance des pilotes. Si ça vous intéresse toujours, je vous ferez une capture d'écran.


----------



## Karamazow (4 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir Kikfaf,

Merci pour votre retour d'information. 

Si vous avez le temps, je suis effectivement intéressé par une capture d'écran, comme par exemple un texte face à la webcam, ou une page de garde d'un livre) !


----------



## kikfaf (21 Janvier 2011)

Voili Voilou avec la webcam Logitech à 15 Euros.

Pour ma part, largement suffisant.


----------



## MaStock (28 Janvier 2011)

kikfaf a dit:


> Voili Voilou avec la webcam Logitech à 15 Euros.
> 
> Pour ma part, largement suffisant.


Je ne dirai qu'une chose : quel bel homme !


----------



## Karamazow (29 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai résolu mon dilemme en achetant la fabuleuse webcam logitech c910. Certes elle coûte 100&#8364;, mais la qualité est irréprochable, mes beaux-parents sont bluffés de voir leur petite-fille avec une telle qualité d'image !

je ferai une capture d'écran dès que je serai chez moi (avec la webcam)


----------

